# costa/ammonta a



## dolcenera

_L`affitto costa 1500 euro. - _ E`una frase accettabile nella lingua parlata? (del prezzo non se ne parla) O bisogna sempre dire _ammonta a 1500 euro_? Grazie.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Comprensibile, ma qualcosa che mi aspetterei da un non-italiano.
Un oggetto o un immobile _costa_, un affitto ammonta a, oppure è.


----------



## Alessandro_Persia

Confermo la risposta data: 
l'affitto ammonta a 1500.- euro oppure l'affitto è 1500.- euro (si sente anche: l'affitto è di 1500.- euro).
un oggetto (p.es. una casa) invece costa.


----------



## gc200000

Premesso che sicuramente direi "l'affitto è 1500 euro", non vedo nulla di sbagliato in "l'affitto costa 1500 euro".


----------



## dolcenera

Grazie mille per tutte le risposte. Allora _un panino costa 2 euro _ma _il prezzo di un panino ammonta a 2 euro/e`2 euro, _si?


----------



## Alessandro_Persia

dolcenera said:


> Grazie mille per tutte le risposte. Allora _un panino costa 2 euro _ma _il prezzo di un panino ammonta a 2 euro/e`2 euro, _si?



Io direi di sì, anche se "ammontare a" suona un po' troppo burocratico: forse non lo userei parlando di panini (preferibile usare "è").


----------



## dolcenera

Si Ale, hai ragione.
Si puo` dire che il verbo _ammontare a _si lega a dei concetti astratti quali p. es. prezzo, valore, tassa?


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Sì, diciamo che ammontare lo puoi usare anche dove si tratta di fare una somma (ammontare deriva da "far monte", dove un "monte" è un gruzzolo, o un mucchio, una somma; quindi ammontare sta per sommare, far gruzzolo, ammucchiare). 
Dunque:
il panino costa cinque euro.
il prezzo/il costo del panino è cinque euro.
il costo di tutta la spesa ammonta a cinque euro. (ma anche: il costo di tutta la spesa è cinque euro). 

di solito quindi, un panino, una casa, uno sgabello hanno un costo (in quanto oggetti), un affitto è "cumulativo" quindi ammonta, come la somma della spesa o della parcella di un avvocato (dice l'avvocato al cliente: signore, lei mi deve pagare 5 giorni, 50 euro al dì, in tutto la parcella ammonta a 250 euro).


----------



## dolcenera

Grazie tante per la bella lezione, Cosimo. E a proposito del concetto di lezione mi viene anche questo esempio: la lezione non e` un oggetto pero` ha il suo valore espresso in denaro, vero? Quindi pure qua non sarebbe bello dire _Quanto costa la lezione? _O sbaglio?


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Si tratta, come avrai certamente capito, di un fatto di singolarità opposta ad addizionalità. Dunque una lezione _costa_ se è singola, ma se io prendessi ripetizioni da te, e fossimo alla fine del corso, allora tu mi chiederesti di pagare il conto, ed essendo il conto un _ammontare, (sommare) di oggetti o servizi singoli,_ io potrei dire: - Quant'è l'ammontare (del prezzo delle lezioni)? A quanto ammonta il corrispettivo? - Oppure un più semplice: - Quanto ti devo? -  

Spero di essere stato d'aiuto, se hai altre curiosità non hai che da chiedere.


----------



## dolcenera

Pero` _A quanto ammonta il prezzo/il costo della lezione? _ mi pare stia suonando troppo serio (esagerato?)

Ah scusami, ho aggiunto un altro post senza essermi resa conto del tuo


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Appunto, per il caso specifico della lezione non si dirà _a quanto ammonta, _ma _quanto ti devo? quant'è (sott. sempre: che ammonta)? _Mica siamo formali sempre 
Comunque, ricorda un semplicissimo specchietto:

beni/servizi singoli hanno un prezzo: il pane costa... la pasta costa...

il sommare di essi ammonta: il corrispettivo ammonta a... la parcella ammonta a... la spesa ammonta a... il debito pubblico ammonta a... (e chi lo sa a quanto ammonta il debito pubblico?   )


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Scusate, amici, ma se dico che qualcosa costa cento euro vuol dire che per _ottenerla_ devo sborsare 100 euro.

Ora, a me pare che nessuno qui voglia _ottenere_ un affitto, per cui mi sembra che "L'affitto costa 100 euro" non sia corretto.


GS


----------



## dolcenera

Pare che nessuno lo voglia ottenere perche`non e` una cosa materiale


----------



## dolcenera

Volevo tornare ancora al caso della lezione. Dunque, se mi capitasse di tradurre una frase che nella mia lingua madre letteralmente suona:_Il prezzo di una lezione ammonta a x _non mi rimane altro che seguire questo modello: _Il prezzo di una lezione e` (di) x_, si? E se volessi chiedermi informazioni (contesto formale) uso questo prototipo: _Qual e` il prezzo di una lezione?_


----------



## marco.cur

Il prezzo è il costo per unità di misura. Il costo è il prezzo per la quantità.
Normalmente si usa prezzo per i beni materiali, e tariffa per l'erogazione di servizi.

In un contesto formale chiederei:
Quali sono le vostre tariffe? (cioé il costo di un'ora di lezione)
Qual'è il costo di una lezione? (supponendo che una lezione duri più di un'ora)


----------



## dolcenera

Grazie Marco!  Si, per quanto riguarda le domande siamo a casa [cosi si dice anche in italiano? ] 
Rimane ancora la questione della frase affermativa in cui viene trasmessa un`informazione riguardante il costo di una lezione che dura un`ora. Si tratta di una piccola pubblicita`posta da una scuola di lingue. In tal caso in polacco si usa solitamente il verbo _ammontare. _Se lo usassi anche nella traduzione sarebbe un calco linguistico...


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Siamo a cavallo 

Puoi dire: _Il costo della lezione è y._ 
Ammontare in questo senso non è corretto, magari in polacco tale termine offre un ventaglio di prospettive semantiche diverso, ma in italiano in questo senso si usa _"costo"._


----------



## dolcenera

Un`ultima domanda e tagliamo la testa al toro altrimenti rischio di essere bannata dopo tutti questi off top che ho provocato(!) 
Il costo del*la *lezione vs Il costo di *una* lezione - nel testo di un piccolo annuncio pubblicitario l`uso di questi due (rompiscatole a dir la verita` e` facoltativo, dico bene?


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Se la lezione è una, allora il costo è della lezione, se le lezioni sono di più, il costo di una lezione (o di ogni lezione).
E tranquilla! Domandare è lecito, rispondere è cortesia (tornando ai proverbi )


----------

